# Kayak found on Arkansas River



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Someone should call Aire. It's new (limited lime color) and was probably bought through Aire directly.

I'm ordering the exact same boat soon so if nobody claims it I'm interested in buying it!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Owner has been found safe and sound. Not sure what the story is...


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

lmyers said:


> Owner has been found safe and sound. Not sure what the story is...


 Good!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Riverboat Works said:


> Deputies and Park Rangers are asking for the public’s assistance. This green, Aire, inflatable kayak was found on Saturday, July 4th, on the river bank in the Texas Creek area. The pump, throw rope and paddle was found with it. Park Rangers picked it up and took it to their base in Salida for safe keeping. No one has reported it missing and no person has been reported missing. We are asking that anyone with information about this kayak or who it belongs to call dispatch at 719-784-3411.
> View attachment 10245


So There I was, ready to shred the nar nar in my new rig. I felt something grumble, pulled over at Texas Creek and decided the Shlitz was getting to me belly. I waddled up the bank to take a dump. It was really messy and needed a lot of grass and pine cones to clean up. When I got back to shore I could not find my ducky. Thought I must of taken a wrong turn. Took me 2 days to walk out of there and find the ducky was for sale at Riveeboat Works. Cost me double to buy it back. Tough day.


----------

